# Carpet Ballast



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Recently, I have been scratch building several hundred feet of code 250 track as well as some switches for the new railroad in the backyard. Unfortunately, living in an apartment for the moment does not allow for much space, and everything has to be temporary. This being said, I still want to put together a small switching layout. My plan is to use wood underneath the track as a roadbed for the slightly uneven terrain I have to use, but I need some way to cover the wood as I am big when it comes to detail. I can't use rock crushings, or any thing of that sort, so I looked to a mat like cover to put over the roadbed. Then the idea came to me. Why not cut marine carpet to fit around the track and in between the ties? From a foot of two away, it could pass as ballast, especially if one sprays a textured paint over the carpet making it look even more grainy. The best part of it all was that it was mess free. 

This is just an idea. I can't build anything till the spring, so I will have plenty of time to experiment, but I was wondering if anyone else has ever done this or has given it any thought?


David


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I suggest that you assembly your layout on the floor as you want it to be. Then cut wood strips to match the track pattern. Use Plywood or OSB. Screw the track to the wood strips. Then glue what ever you are going to use for ballast to the boards as you would if you were out side. Your track joints should end up at the mating sections of the wood strips. That way the layout could be dis assembled in large sections by undoing the track jointer's at the ends of the wood strips. Since your ballast is glued to the wood it should stick with the track sections. 

Alot of guys use a watered down formula of Tight Bond II and water to glue thier ballast on out door layouts. 

JJ


----------

